# Synodontis Multipunctatus



## semocichlid (Dec 9, 2005)

I just received a trio of these catfish for breeding and want to know more about them. I know that they have to be in with a breeding pair of mouthbroders to use as the host carrier. Thats about all I know about them.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

They are a catfish from Lake Tang. They do need a host, best to be using a large group of breeding fish to try and spawn them. The male will go in and eat some of the fish's eggs, female then goes lays some of her own eggs, then male fertilizes them, thus the mouthbrooder grabs them they hatch withing 72hrs eating all other fish's eggs and if not pulled from mouthbrooder's mouth will begin to feed on one another.

Ph 8.3+, hard water, having a cave with a flat top would be helpful in trying to spawn this cats.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Very interesting catfish known as the cuckoo spawner! Check out www.planetcatfish.com for an article by Mr Syno (Jerry Miranda) It has some great pics, and a detailed article.


----------



## semocichlid (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank you all the web site is a great help. :-D


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

One thing to also note is that Synodontis are very prone to ick. Keep an eye out.


----------

